# 2006 Starcraft Antigua & Travel Star Hybrids



## RV-VOL (May 21, 2005)

2006 Have Arrived!

Some folks have been asking me about the Changes for the Starcrafts 2006 Antigua and Travel Star Hybrids.....
The following are links to the two new units we got in today.

The 2006 Antigua 215SSO http://www.catheysrv.com/database/inventory_item.asp?id=204244

The 2006 Travel Star 21SSO
http://www.catheysrv.com/database/inventory_item.asp?id=204245

If you have any questions on the New 2006 look please be sure and ask.

The construction and spec has not change from the 2005. 

Happy Camping


Rick Cathey
Owner Cathey's Knoxville Travel Trailers, Inc.
Starcraft Dealer 
"Since 1974"
(888) 425-5271
www.catheysrv.com


----------



## Kirk (May 22, 2005)

2006 Starcraft Antigua & Travel Star Hybrids

What a sneaky way to run an advertisement!


----------



## RV-VOL (Jun 1, 2005)

2006 Starcraft Antigua & Travel Star Hybrids

Kirk,

You made the post in RVUSA saying

What a sneaky way to run an advertisement!

My question is what was sneaky about it?

I posted it in an open forum.  I pay good money each month for RVUSA to host my web site. I have been asked about new 2006 units and reply with facts. 
I am not sure what the reason for your comment about sneaky.

Happy Camping


----------

